
Florida Bridge collapse: The moment it fell captured on video as rescuers search - quickthrower2
http://www.news.com.au/world/north-america/florida-bridge-collapse-the-moment-it-fell-captured-on-video-as-rescuers-search-the-rubble/news-story/7690e4bfdf7fe712ab0f018108e9bac1
======
basicplus2
The way it collapsed and the arrangement of broken spans, it looks like it has
very little reinforcment bars in it.

